# IBS, PCOS and Infertility Link?



## misty`eyes

Does anyone know if there has been a link found between IBS and PCOS? Does anyone else have the two medical condtitions? Does anyone else suffer from IBS and Infertility? I have been truly suffering infertility for 7 years now, and can remember symptoms of IBS in high school. I am 28 years old, and am wondering if I am the only one out there with these conditions. Please respond if you know anything regarding these problems. Thanks for reading. Peace and Love,


----------



## 15976

I know 3 people who are having infertility and have IBS.


----------



## mom2ecdo

HI. I HAVE BOTH PCOS AND IBS. I HAVE HAD IRREGULAR PERIODS SINCE I WAS A TEENAGER. I ALSO SUFFERED PRIMARY INFERTILITY FOR 5 YEARS, AND SECONDARY INFERTILITY FOR 1 YEAR. MY DOCTORS FELT THAT THE PCOS AND MY ELEVATED TESTOSTERONE LEVEL WERE PREVENTING OVULATION. I FINALLY HAD SUCCESS CONCEIVING MY FIRST SON AFTER 3 ROUNDS OF THE FERTILITY MEDICINE, CLOMID. THEN I CONCEIVED TWINS AFTER 4 ROUNDS OF CLOMID. 5 MONTHS AFTER THE BOYS WERE BORN, I SPONTANEOUSLY CONCEIVED OUR 4TH BOY, (EVEN THOUGH I WAS NURSING TWINS). FROM MY OWN PERSONAL EXPERIENCE, I DO BELIEVE THAT THERE IS A LINK BETWEEN THE 3 ISSUES. BUT, THERE IS HOPE.


----------



## Char28w

I am more amazed from this site as I go through it. I also have PCOS and IBSC and am 28 as well. I am in pain most of the time and sometimes its my IBS and somtimes its a cyst. I never get periods... Haven't had one in almost a year now. Which is the longest time I've been without one. But to answer u're question yes i think they are linked. But no one believes me. I feel as though when one acts up the other is nor far behind. And when i get my period, i get awful D. I just cant win. I would like to have kids bt I didnt think it was possible. Thanks for the hope and for letting me also know that im not the only one.


----------



## monkey23

I too was recently told that I have IBS and my docs not sure if my secondary infertility is related to PCOS or not. I'm only 26 and figured I'd be a mother of two by now since my daughter is turning three. I'm glad to read that I'm not the only one with this issue and that their are fertility treatments that work. However, it is still very frustrating to deal with stomach issues daily and to top it off one of the causes of IBS is stress, and I may be stressed without realizing it about my infertility.


----------



## Kathleen M.

PCOS routinely causes infertility so if you also have IBS I'd tend to worry more about the PCOS and the not necessarily ovulating on any sort of regular schedule and hormone disruptions from that then the IBS when trying to get pregnant.IBS is very common so a lot of people have IBS and something else. A few things seem to go together more commonly than you expect, but it really has to be a lot of people before you are sure you are above the background rate.Even if you don't get them together more often than you see in healthy people (if 10% of healthy people have IBS you expect 10% of people with PCOS to have IBS) they can effect each other. Any physical stress from any disease will set off any other disease you also have.With hormones even normal women with normal hormones and a normal GI tract frequently get some GI symptoms associated with their period, so if the hormones are mucked up from the PCOS that could also be making the IBS worse.


----------



## treble29

I am 28yrs old and have been having IBS episodes since I started my period at age 11. Two years ago I was diagnosed with PCOS. I have began to notice a link between my IBS episodes and my period. I had a Implanon put in about 2 years ago and just recently had it remove. It has been about 45 days and I had an IBS attack at a friends house. Woke up at 2 am and had several intervals of almost passing out in between bathroom runs. This attack went on for 3 hours. Since then I have had one minor one. When I asked my husband if he remembers me having an IBS attack when I was on the Implanon birth control he told me no. As soon as I starting having a "regular" cycle, I start having problems again. I have an appointment to see my gyno but it is not till Oct. Hope I can get through. Please feel free to email me with any questions. treble6[email protected]comCarissa


----------

